# Eclipse - @author anpassen



## y0dA (17. Jun 2008)

Hi!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den user im Eclipse anzupassen - im Moment wird hierfür mein Windowslogin Namen benutzt?


```
/**
 * @author ${user}
 *
 * ${tags}
 */
```

**EDIT**
Und mir ist schon klar, dass ich hier einfach den gewünschten Namen eintragen könnte, mich interessiert jedoch ob man diese user variable anpassen kann.


----------



## foobar (17. Jun 2008)

Yep, das kannste unter Window => Preferences => Java => Code Style => Code Templates => Comments anpassen. Alternativ kannste das auch für jedes Projekt nochmal in den Projekteinstellungen anpassen.


----------



## foobar (17. Jun 2008)

> Und mir ist schon klar, dass ich hier einfach den gewünschten Namen eintragen könnte, mich interessiert jedoch ob man diese user variable anpassen kann.


Asü. Du könntest mal versuchen Eclipse mit dem Parameter -Duser.name=meinName zu starten.


----------



## y0dA (17. Jun 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Und mir ist schon klar, dass ich hier einfach den gewünschten Namen eintragen könnte, mich interessiert jedoch ob man diese user variable anpassen kann.
> 
> 
> Asü. Du könntest mal versuchen Eclipse mit dem Parameter -Duser.name=meinName zu starten.



Wie bringe ich das zustande, also wo ist das anzugeben?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2008)

Hinter dem executable, oder in der eclipse.ini


----------



## y0dA (17. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinter dem executable, oder in der eclipse.ini



super - danke!


----------

